# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  المحامي العزوني يواصل جولاته الانتخابية في عمان الاولى -

## الحصن نيوز

يواصل المحامي اندريه مراد العزوني المرشح للانتخابات النيابية في قائمة المشاركة والتغيير جولاته الانتخابية في دائرة عمان الاولى.
. ويعقد العزوني وشركائه في القائمة لقاءات يومية مع اهالي دائرة عمان الاولى، والهيئات الادارية للجمعيات والدواوين العائلية يتم فيها شرح تفاصيل البرنامج الانتخابي للقائمة.
ويؤكد العزوني في اللقاءات ان طموحه السياسي في العمل البرلماني نابع من قناعة راسخة في الرؤية الملكية السامية التي دعت اكثر من مرة الى ضرورة التغيير الايجابي والاعتماد على الشباب والدماء الجديدة، في اردن عصري متقدم.
. وانه مؤمن بالعمل السياسي الذي يضمن نهج الاصلاح السياسي الشامل في مختلف قطاعات حياتنا، ضمن الرؤية الاردنية في حماية وطننا واستقراره وامنه، وضمن حماية ودعم المؤسسات السيادية في بلدنا العزيز، وعلى رأسها حماية العرش والجيش والاجهزة الامنية، ومن خلالهما حماية مصالح الشعب الاردني ومستقبل ابنائه. ومؤمن ايضا بالوحدة الوطنية على اساس المواطنة والدولة المدنية، وضرورة تعزيزهما وتكريسهما كنهج حياة لاردن المستقبل. ومؤمن بنهج التعددية في الحياة السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، وأرفض مبدأ الاقصاء.
ومؤمن بالنهج العروبي القومي الذي يسير عليه جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين، في التعامل مع القضايا العربية، وفي نهج الوسطية مع القضايا الدولية. ومؤمن بالمصير المشترك للشعبين الاردني والفلسطيني، وأدعم الحقوق الوطنية الفلسطينية في تقرير المصير والدولة المستقلة
. ومؤمن بالنهج الاقتصادي الذي يضمن الحياة الكريمة للاردنيين، وتحسين احوالهم المعيشية، ودعم المبادرات الشبابية، والمشاريع الانتاجية الصغيرة التي تعمل على تخفيف البطالة والفقر في بلدنا. ومؤمن اكثر ان قدرنا في الاردن ان نكون مختلفين عن كل الدول والشعوب حولنا، لان احلامنا في حياة حرة كريمة جزء من نهج حياتنا وثقافتنا وايماننا.
-



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

